# How much are you allowed in bank and still qualify for social welfare?



## dodo

Just wondering is the a certain amount of money you have in the bank that will prevent you from claiming social welfare as I have just loss my job ,thanks


----------



## Berni

If you have enough contributions paid in the governing year (currently 2010), then you will get benefit and your savings don't come into it.
Otherwise, the means test will disregard the first €20,000, and reduce payment by a couple of euro for every thousand over that.


----------



## gipimann

The amount of capital which is disregarded varies, depending on what scheme you apply for.

As Berni said, for Jobseeker Allowance claims, the first €20,000 is disregarded.
For Supplementary Welfare Allowance claims, the first €5,000 is disregarded.
For Disability Allowance claims, the first €50,000 is disregarded.

If you're claiming Jobseeker's Benefit, based on your PRSI contributions, then you won't be means-tested on your capital at this time.


----------



## dariuscork

gipimann said:


> The amount of capital which is disregarded varies, depending on what scheme you apply for.
> 
> As Berni said, for Jobseeker Allowance claims, the first €20,000 is disregarded.
> For Supplementary Welfare Allowance claims, the first €5,000 is disregarded.
> For Disability Allowance claims, the first €50,000 is disregarded.
> 
> If you're claiming Jobseeker's Benefit, based on your PRSI contributions, then you won't be means-tested on your capital at this time.


 
If someone has say 100K in savings [ this is needed for day to day living] what is the calculation used to determine disability allowance, I have small pension and O.H. on around 300 per week take home ?


----------



## gipimann

Capital (savings) is assessed as means for Disability Allowance as follows:

First €50,000	Nil (disregarded)
Next €10,000	€1 per €1,000
Next €10,000	€2 per €1,000
Balance (any capital over €70,000)	€4 per €1,000

The pension and the OH's earnings will also be assessed as means for Disability Allowance.

Earnings are assessed as follows:

_Weekly earnings are gross earnings less PRSI, superannuation (pension payments) and union dues.

€20 per day (up to a maximum of €60) from work is deducted from your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant's average weekly earnings and then 60% of the balance is assessed as weekly means. The weekly means is then deducted from the combined total of your personal rate of Disability Allowance and the maximum Increase for a Qualified Adult and any Increases for Qualified Children (if applicable). This formula does not apply to income from self-employment (all income from self-employment is assessed and there are no disregards)._

The pension will be assessed in full.

The maximum rates of payment of disability allowance for 2012 are €188 for the claimant, €124.80 for qualified adult, and €29.80 for each qualified child.


----------



## dariuscork

Thank you that is most informative.


----------



## dariuscork

Just did a quick summation it appears once all my bits and pieces are taken into account, I would not qualify after being means tested.


----------

